# Happy New Year 2008!



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 30, 2007)

To ye all!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcLMH8pwusw

From GW


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 30, 2007)

I love that song, one of the best ABBA songs! But isn't it too early for '_Happy New Year'_?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 30, 2007)

Its *one* day away - I thought that might make it ok, Ingwe!


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 30, 2007)

Not to early to wish a Hapy New Year....who brought the champaine? 

I can't believe is 2008 already. This year, 2007, was by far the most insane year of my life. It flew by like nobody's buisiness. 

I've noticed the older I get the fast time goes...


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 30, 2007)

Firawyn said:


> Not to early to wish a Hapy New Year....who brought the champaine?
> 
> I can't believe is 2008 already. This year, 2007, was by far the most insane year of my life. It flew by like nobody's buisiness.


I have some champaine. I'll just have to get it from Salutations in Chrons.

It was an insane year for me too. Doing Year 10 and a musical and a movie just don't seem to work together.


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 31, 2007)

A very Happy New Year to all on TTF


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 31, 2007)

Ingwë said:


> I love that song, one of the best ABBA songs! But isn't it too early for '_Happy New Year'_?



Seventeen and loving ABBA???!! Way to go! You are a truly discerning young music lover! ABBA was one of the best and most daring and progressive pop groups in history, certainly coming out of Europe in the 60s; real pioneers, and Benny and Bjorn were one of the best songwriting teams ever to exist! And nobody could top those studio voice blends of Agnetha and Anni-Frid! I have all their records, DVD videos and lyrics!

Happy New Year everyone! May 2008 be sooooooooo much better for everyone!

Barley


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 1, 2008)

_*Happy New Year!*_


----------



## Chymaera (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year Everybody


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's something that might be interesting:

What are the New Year's Day traditional family activities of your various countries and your specific families?

For America, I suppose it's recovering from hangovers. 

Since my wife is Japanese, we go to her father's house, each of us (my wife and I plus her brothers and sister and their spouses and children) bringing along traditional Japanese food (my wife spent hours last night preparing several dozen _inari sushi_) plus "picnic/deli" food, and the day is more or less spent eating!

When her Mom was alive, she used to spend hours in the kitchen whomping up the most amazing Japanese spread of food. And one of my brothers-in-law makes incredible barbecued ribs. Another one brings beer (Japanese and American), and yet another breaks out the _sake_ (Japanese rice wine), which is served steaming hot in small shot glasses, and can put you on your ass.

And anywhere from one or more of us bring cameras and take pictures of all the action, and various stages of growing inebriation as the day wears on, and we take family group pictures.

How about the rest of you?

Barley


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 1, 2008)

For my family, today is just for quiet relaxation. (most years this is due to recovering from hangovers  ).

This year, no hangover, but still relaxing and just enjoying the headache free day.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 1, 2008)

Here it's mostly eating, eating, then eating some more. Also, we have to listen to the Queen's speech and watching the wonderful TV skit "Dinner for One". If you've never seen it, try and find it on YouTube. New Year's isn't the same without it.


----------



## Valandil (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year to all...  2008 and we're still here! Or, as I just told my wife: "2008 is gonna be GREAT!" (I hope  )

No hangover here, since I don't drink. Sat up late last night with my 9 year old though, because he wanted to stay up for the New Year.

Today I have one errand to run, and I'll watch the Rose Bowl at least. Maybe some other college football Bowl Games too, but my alma mater - *Illinois*, is in the Rose Bowl!  I've got my Resolutions etched out in my mind, but still need to sit and write them up - and get started on keeping them.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 1, 2008)

Valandil said:


> ...I'll watch the Rose Bowl at least. Maybe some other college football Bowl Games too, but my alma mater - *Illinois*, is in the Rose Bowl!



"My two favorite teams are *UCLA* and whoever's playing u$¢!"

Barley


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year to everyone.

Here in Chicago we are playing Guitar Hero which we got for Christmas.


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 2, 2008)

Usually my family is visited by friends and relatives but not this year. The families that visit us are out of town so my parents visited them on December 30th 
January 1st is my grandmother's birthday ---> that means a lot of food including cookies, cakes, pies, etc. 
No hangover for me because I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 3, 2008)

No hang over here (cause people were at my place being my age...they don't allow me to drink) We were watching Casino Royal then paused it to watch the fireworks, finished watching it then went for a swim. Very nice. Stayed awake all night with help from Coke. So much caffine...Couldn't boil the kettle to make coffee cause it would have woken people up.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 3, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR! We nearly always go to London, to my in-laws for New Year; but we don't get inebriated as we have to drive back to Wiltshire on Jan 1st because of work on Jan 2nd (nobody should do the M4 Motorway with anything less than full concentration; and we were held up by an accident on the way home).

My favourite New Year memory is as a young woman on the first really big Trafalgar Square New Year gathering. It was a warm evening; and they left the fountains running in those days, so embracing strangers was risky; and the police were as likely as anyone else to have a bottle of whiskey in hand (how times have changed). There was a large contingent of police in a scattered ring around Nelson's Column, and I remarked that I bet I could get past them and onto the pedestal. Before I knew it, several 'helpful' hands had hoiked me over the crowd rail and into no-man's-land. I managed to run past all the police and get onto the first tier pedestal, but climbing slowed me up and I was caught before I got to the second and thrown back into the crowd. I spent the rest of the evening sat on a lion. I easily spotted myself on 'News at Ten' next morning, sitting on that vantage point, as I had been wearing a long red jumper. Unfortunately, the event got bigger, and soon the crowd control measures made it unattractive. Now, they lure the excess crowds to the Thames embankment with fireworks.

Here's Nelson's Column for those who've never heard of it.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 3, 2008)

Eledhwen said:


> ...My favourite New Year memory is as a young woman on the first really big Trafalgar Square New Year gathering.



Eledwhen, you old 60s Radical you! I always knew you were made of strong stuff!  

Barley


----------

